# is 16" okay?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello N people!

HO guy here.

I was thinking about doing a small N layout embedded in a coffee table.

My googling tells me 16" is an okay min radius.

Is that correct or should i go a little bigger?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

16" is huge for N...like 30" for HO...go for it....


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*n-scale radius*

16-inch radius should be adequate unless you're planning to run full-length passenger cars or long locomotives like a Challenger. Bachmann recommends a minimum of 19-inch radius for full-length passenger cars. There's a thread here on the n-scale forum about "Pizza Box Layouts" that might help you, too.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

That is if you are concerned about appearance. If not then 16 is great. all of Bachmann steamers run on 11.25" and katos super chief starter set comes with 12-3/8" radius track.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

cool. thanks guys!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sweet 16*



santafealltheway said:


> cool. thanks guys!


santafealltheway;

Another yes on the 16" radius. As you may know, Atlas, N-scale, sectional track comes in 9-3/4", 11", and 19" radii.
( Approximate HO equivalents would be 18", 22" and 38" respectively.) I originally used a 12" minimum radius, thinking that should be big enough for anything designed to negotiate 11" or even smaller. Wrong! When I bought a pair of Kato's beautiful, 2-8-2 Mikado steamers, I found out that, although Kato advertised them as 11" radius locos, they derailed a lot on my 12" curves. I switched to a 16" minimum radius, and have had no problems since.

Welcome to N-scale;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

16 inches is more than adequate. On my large around the room layout, radii vary from 24 to 30 inches. The radii on most of the layout is 28-30 inches.

Have fun with it....


----------

